# Taking off too much wood with a rehandle



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 7, 2013)

I have seen a few handles where the side contour changes for a custom hand fit.I wanted to try this,my mistake came when I decided to use my table belt sander to speed up the shaping instead of my 1" belt or even better hand files.I took off too much wood,lesson learned.Now I want to take off the epoxyed scales & pins.I figure can use carbide bit to drill out pins I thinking then put the knife in a vise,flat side of wood chisel against tang & hammer away.

Any of you faced this before?:curse:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> Any of you faced this before?:curse:




Yeah 2.......too many!


----------



## greasedbullet (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah happened to me. I just used an angle grinder to cut them off. That didn't work too well either, but it worked.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 12, 2013)

You might be able to soften the epoxy with heat, get the scales off then heat and pull the pins. You didn't mention if they are straight pins or corby bolts.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 17, 2013)

They were epoxy corby & epoxy center mosaic.I drilled them out wt.carbide bit.Took off scales wt. a chisel.Cleaned up the tang.Next time I try custom shaping I'm going the slow route wt. hand files.


----------

